# Old Town striper kayak



## jmwilson75 (Jul 22, 2006)

I am looking at buying a new kayak. Does anyone have experience with the old town striper 12 foot 6 inch kayak. I'm a big guy and like the idea of it holding 500 pounds. I plan on using it for fishing large reservoirs like a liberty and for fishing on the Potomac. Is this a suitable boat or would I be better off with a trident 13. Leaning towards the old town because it is 300 dollars cheaper. I would appreciate any input you all could give me. 
John


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

From what I've read, the Old Town is the old OK Drifter but just rebranded. You may find more reviews on the Drifter than this new yak. Also, how big is big? Have you looked at Ride 135 or 115?


----------



## kayak kevin (Jan 31, 2008)

yep the striper is the drifter without the foot/heel wells and a difirent hatch.
you will like the striper, its super stable and the most maneuverable kayak ever. i would recomend the trident if you are going distance, open water and in current. but for what your doing its gona be alot of fun.


----------



## whenican (Feb 21, 2013)

If u get a permit for your kayak for Liberty Reservoir, then you can't use your kayak in the Potomac or other bodies of water, except Prettyboy Reservoir, and if you get another permit for launching at Loch Raven Reservoir too.


----------

